# Xmas calls?



## uhbt420 (Dec 27, 2010)

i wasnt working this past xmas, but i did last year, and we had an interesting call.  had a kid who opened up a gift, i think it was a game console of some kind, and he was so excited taht he was waving it around in the air.  accidentally let go and it flew into his dad's face...  wasnt anything we could do cuz ALS made in there first (as usual), but still an interesting call

rest of the shift was boring IFTs and a COPD pt

anyone else have an interesting xmas call?


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 27, 2010)

Several x-mases ago had a guy who was in bed with some lady when her exhusband kicked down the front door and slashed him with a samurai sword.

Cut through his ulna that he used to try and shield himself before the blade was buried into his skull. Probably did save his life though, aside from the skull fx and bit of his cerebral cortex, he was discharged a few days later with no loss of neuro function and his arm repaired without major deficit as well. (don't remember how exactly)


----------



## Smash (Dec 27, 2010)

Managed to have this year off. Can usually bank on a cardiac arrest, some domestic violence/assaults and maybe a hanging or two. 

And people wonder why I hate Christmas so much....


----------



## whatevah (Dec 29, 2010)

It was my weekend off, but there was a cardiac arrest call a block from my house just as my brother (EMT) and mother (RN) were returning from the movies.  Medics pulled up in front of us, so mom drove my car home as my brother and I gave the crew a hand. Male, late 70s... Harder faster deeper (and some iv fluids and drugs) and he got a heart rhythm back during transport. Merry Christmas for him!


----------



## 18G (Dec 29, 2010)

I had only worked a few hours in the AM (07-1300)... no calls on Christmas.


----------



## nicolel3440 (Dec 29, 2010)

I was on call but thank goodness no calls.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Dec 29, 2010)

Nothing Christmas but the following storm had both my rigs out back to back, luckily i was home in the heat^_^ though i might get stuck on new years day with a ll the leftover drunks...


----------



## Adz (Dec 29, 2010)

Off xmas, but I get to work new years again...yippie


----------



## Simusid (Dec 30, 2010)

We had a cardiac arrest at 2 AM Xmas morning.  It looked to be a visiting grandparent (not a live-in).   PD on scene doing compressions as we arrived, two medics got to work.  Lucas in place, IV access, drugs pushed, onto a board, out the door.  Short scene time, intubated in truck.   He had pulses at the hospital but then he deteriorated.   Family was there and at that time said he had a DNR.  

Very bad holiday timing.  I felt bad for the family.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 30, 2010)

Simusid said:


> Family was there and at that time said he had a DNR.



Nice of them to tell you before you started invasive treatments...


----------



## Simusid (Dec 30, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Nice of them to tell you before you started invasive treatments...



Yeah, we wondered about that too.  All I could think of was maybe they didn't want him to die in the house.  Or maybe they didn't know the true severity until they got to the ED and talked to the Doctor.   Or for all I know, they couldn't find the paperwork.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 30, 2010)

Simusid said:


> Yeah, we wondered about that too.  All I could think of was maybe they didn't want him to die in the house.  Or maybe they didn't know the true severity until they got to the ED and talked to the Doctor.   Or for all I know, they couldn't find the paperwork.



It could be 100 different things. I won't even begin to argue that families make rational decisions in these kinds of situations.


----------



## LucidResq (Dec 31, 2010)

Seems like all the families got together and freaked out about each other's chronic conditions and called 911 from what I saw this year...


----------

